# Headlamp: CR123a specific (Caving, hiking, etc)



## Jeff S. (Dec 26, 2009)

All of my current flashlights use cr123a, and I have a stockload of them. Further, I always have plenty of spare primary lithium batteries on me, especially when hiking. Thus, now that I'm looking for a headlamp, I want to stick with cr123a batteries. FWIW, I have searched quite a bit on this topic, and I can't find too many 123a specific headlamps.

I currently don't own any headlamps (use my HDS Ultimate clipped to a hat), so this will be my first. It's uses will include everything from reading in the dark, to hiking, and I'm even trying to find local caving groups. I care more about function/utility/durability/quality than price.

So far, these are the cr123a headlamps I've found: Surefire Saint/Saint Minimus, Princeton Apex Pro, Zebralight H30, and the other option would be to buy a blank headstrap (from Fenix or Nitecore) and use one of my current lights. *Are there any cr123a headlamps I've missed?*

The Surefires I own are quality, so I'm very interested in the Saint Minimus. I like the form better than the Saint, though I understand the Saint can be a Minimus as well. I probably would have bought this light already, but it seems to me that the majority of reviews are either negative, or put-down the beam. For the price of these lights, I expect a perfect beam.

The Apec Pro seems like a nice light. I like the price, but I'm not too sure about the dual beams. Otherwise, I don't know much about this light.

The Zebralight is very floody, which isn't bad for most purposes, but I think I'd something with more of a balance between throw and flood.

Lastly, as for the blank strap, this is a very cheap option and would be good for very simple work, but I wouldn't use it for serious work (hiking or caving).

Thanks for any pointers, help, or advice.

~Jeff S.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 26, 2009)

You should add the Streamlight Argo HP to the list. Not expensive, but a good performer on 2xCR123, also works wonderfully on 1X17670. Low-High-off with a light touch button. A bit much for reading, I like the Zebralights best for that, but the throw of the Argo is better for hiking. Older ones used a Luxeon with quite a few artifacts, which did not show up in actual use, and it had a rather gradual transition from center to edge of flood. The new ones use the "C4" LED, which is a Cree XRE. It has a much more defined spot with much more throw, more overall output, and a more even spill beam. Usually only around $35 - $40, I got mine at a fire/police supply brick and mortar store. A REAL workhorse.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 26, 2009)

My Minimus doesn't have enough throw for me for hiking. I think the Apex Pro is a nice light, I'd kind of like to have one, have only seen them. And the Argolight seems great for the money. I'm not buying anything now that I can't run on rechargeables, so I'd run a 17670 in the Argo.


----------



## Jeff S. (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you Hondo for adding the SL Argo HP to my list. It seems like a nice light, plus the price is nice considering I could buy two of them and still save money (relative to the other lights).

However, the brightness and efficiency are less than the Surefire, but then again it is 1/3 (at least) the price. I'll try to find one at a local store.


----------



## Jeff S. (Dec 26, 2009)

zemmo said:


> My Minimus doesn't have enough throw for me for hiking. I think the Apex Pro is a nice light, I'd kind of like to have one, have only seen them. And the Argolight seems great for the money. I'm not buying anything now that I can't run on rechargeables, so I'd run a 17670 in the Argo.


 

Zemmo, how would you judge the beam on your Minimus? I've read many reviews about the Saint/Minimus that describe a very bright, annoying edge on the beam profile. As for the throw, every time I've hiked at night I've used a handheld clipped to my hat, and I used the 10 lumen setting which seemed plenty bright (at 10 lumens, the throw was minimal). Come to think of it, I'm more interested in a smooth, even, artifact-free beam than throw. I'm also sort of the opposite of most members around here, as I prefer lithium to li-ion.


----------



## joema (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff S. said:


> ...The Surefires I own are quality, so I'm very interested in the Saint Minimus. I like the form better than the Saint, though I understand the Saint can be a Minimus as well. I probably would have bought this light already, but it seems to me that the majority of reviews are either negative, or put-down the beam. For the price of these lights, I expect a perfect beam...The Apec Pro seems like a nice light. I like the price, but I'm not too sure about the dual beams. Otherwise, I don't know much about this light...


I've had the Argo HP, and now have the PT Apex Pro and Surefire Minimus. 

The Apex Pro is a very good light. The dual beam lets you switch between throw and flood. Beam quality is good in both modes. Ironically the four 5mm LEDs produce a smoother beam than my Surefire Minimus. The Apex Pro low level isn't as dim as the Minimus (which goes down to 1 lumen).

The Minimus is a good rugged design. The single-knob variable control is good with some subtle things like a detent at 10 lumens, and a slight turn-on detent to prevent inadvertent activation. However the beam on mine has significant artifacts. At some combinations of intensity, distance and target, it's almost unnoticeable. At others it's very apparent.

The Minimus beam width is a good compromise between flood and throw. In general headlamps are used for close and medium range tasks, and it's good at that.

I recommend any of the above three lights. However if you get the Minimus or Saint, I'd recommend buying it at a bricks-and-mortar store so you can examine the beam pattern for defects first.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff S. said:


> Zemmo, how would you judge the beam on your Minimus? I've read many reviews about the Saint/Minimus that describe a very bright, annoying edge on the beam profile. As for the throw, every time I've hiked at night I've used a handheld clipped to my hat, and I used the 10 lumen setting which seemed plenty bright (at 10 lumens, the throw was minimal). Come to think of it, I'm more interested in a smooth, even, artifact-free beam than throw. I'm also sort of the opposite of most members around here, as I prefer lithium to li-ion.



I'm not a white wall guy, usually, and I find the beam on the surefire pretty good. It's somewhat ovalized and offers plenty of light for walking around. I just like to see farther into the night than the floody beam will allow. You should find some way to try the beam on the Minimus, it sounds like you might like it.


----------



## Jeff S. (Dec 28, 2009)

I appreciate the responses. I'll attempt to find these lights locally to try them first, especially if I go the Surefire route. I only wish HDS Systems came out with a headlamp!


----------



## Jeff S. (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump for any other ideas...

Thanks


----------



## upriver (Jan 27, 2010)

For real cheap...

I have a few Nite Ize headbands...I've never seen the empty bands from Fenix/nitecore but I imagine it is similar. They only cost be about $6 each, and it holds one flashlight on the side of your head. It can fit tiny AAA lights like the LD01 or AA size lights like L2D. It will also fit CR123 size lights (I just tried P2D). I wouldn't count on it fitting larger lights like TK11.

Bottom line: Cheap, and it works with your current lights. It just depends on whether you mind the light being on one side of your head, and not in front (doesn't bother me).

http://www.batteryjunction.com/niizehemihon.html


Edit: You say you wouldn't use a headband option for serious activities like caving. I'm wondering why (I've never been caving or used a headband for anything except around the house).


----------



## souptree (Jan 27, 2010)

I like my Apex Pro, although I'd prefer a lower low. I also think it would be PERFECT if they added one red LED for a night vision protective low.

Planning on buying a Minimus in the next month. The one I handled had a beam I really liked. I think the whining is louder than the kudos, but that that says more about the whiners than it does about the light. It's the same with EVERY SureFire!!

I do think CR123A powered headlamps are underrepresented in the market. :shrug: :thumbsdow


----------



## Jeff S. (Jan 27, 2010)

upriver said:


> Edit: You say you wouldn't use a headband option for serious activities like caving. I'm wondering why (I've never been caving or used a headband for anything except around the house).




Thank you for the suggestion. I may get a headband to hold me over until a headlamp that I really want is released. I wonder if the Nitecore can fit the thick Ra Clicky.

The reason I don't see a headband as a serious option is because I want a dedicated headlamp that has the light in the front and can mount on a helmet for caving. Further, I want something ultra secure when I depend on light (such as hiking at night or caving), and I doubt the security of a simple loop to secure the flashlight (if I take a tumble or something smacks the light, etc).

Edit: Souptree, if you get a Minimus, I'd appreciate a review. I've searched and searched, and there really isn't that much actual experience with the Saint. Thank you


----------



## souptree (Jan 27, 2010)

If you're going to mount the light to a helmet, you could find hardware to securely attach any flashlight. No need to limit yourself to headlamps in that case. I have actually thought about mounting 3 normal flashlights on a climbing helmet, but so far haven't messed with it.

I also would NOT be real keen on a neoprene loop holding my light for CAVING. You lose your lights on a mountain, you can wait out sunrise. You lose them in a cave, you are skee-rood. 

I will get a review up for you on my Minimus shortly after I get it on a trail. :thumbsup: Hell, I'll even compare it to the Apex Pro for ya. :wave:


----------



## Jeff S. (Jan 27, 2010)

souptree said:


> If you're going to mount the light to a helmet, you could find hardware to securely attach any flashlight. No need to limit yourself to headlamps in that case. I have actually thought about mounting 3 normal flashlights on a climbing helmet, but so far haven't messed with it.
> 
> I also would NOT be real keen on a neoprene loop holding my light for CAVING. You lose your lights on a mountain, you can wait out sunrise. You lose them in a cave, you are skee-rood.
> 
> I will get a review up for you on my Minimus shortly after I get it on a trail. :thumbsup: Hell, I'll even compare it to the Apex Pro for ya. :wave:




Thank you Souptree; I look forward to reading your review. :twothumbs

As for the mount, I don't really have all that many flashlights, and would like a versatile headlamp (something that has a strap for riding/hiking, and can also easily and quickly be secured to a helmet). I really like the form factor of the Saint, but am unsure of the beam.


----------



## upriver (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with you guys. The strap really isn't very secure. I'll just have to remember to get a "real" headlamp if I ever go caving:twothumbs


----------



## souptree (Jan 28, 2010)

I just ordered my Minimus. Scheduled to arrive at my local REI Feb. 5. New moon is Feb. 13, so I will get it out in some real dark around then and then give you some feedback here.

Thanks for helping to motivate me to get this light. Maybe the only light released last year that I knew I HAD to have as soon as I saw it. Well, that and the McGizmo Sapphire. 

In any event, see ya in a couple weeks.  :devil:


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish there was something as good as the quark mini 123 in a headlamp.
I know there;s the prism for the normal quark but it changes the beam so 
much. I have tried a buncha headlamps and feel like something with a
XP-G r5 and a couple 123s should be available... 
maybe Ill make one but it needs a strong hinge not a neoprene strap...
maybe the new zebras will have an inbetween model 
"h61" with an R5 and a little throw..


----------



## dcycleman (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a minimus, and I absolutely love it for hiking, especially in cold weather, that knob is easily operated with a gloved hand, as for throw, I really dont want a throwy headlamp, I find flood much more useful navigating trails, woods in the dark. and even though its not a throwy beam it still lights up the path, like fifty yards in front of you. For throw I have a bright handheld with me. which i never use. Mabe I got lucky the only artifact in my beam is the outline of the led if you shine it at a wall ten feet in front of you. in real life there is no artifact. I probably would have gone the saint route rather than the minimus because of the expanded capabilities, which I would recomend to others. hopefully surefire will make the battery compartment available to minimus owners. we'll see.


----------



## Mdinana (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't forget you can buy the prism for 4Seven's lights. Also, SF sells their helmet light - it's a CR123 based. I think you might be able to crank down the screw enough to use it on a hat.


----------



## portagee slim (Dec 2, 2012)

Bump for more updates to the available lights in this thread.

Drew


----------



## Stevie (Dec 6, 2012)

What about Spark? Or are they just 18650 only?

They've got some nice looking lights with good specs.


----------

